# Freilauf - kapier ich nicht



## ewigerSchneider (27. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir mal jemand beim Verständnisproblem von Freilaufrollen helfen?

Der Grundgedanke ist doch, dass man mit eingeschaltetem Freilauf die Rute liegen lassen kann, und der Fisch Schnur nehmen kann, ohne direkt zu merken, dass er gehakt ist.

Wenn ich aber mal einen Biss beim Freilauf habe gibt es einen Ruck, die Rolle läuft an und läuft auch nach wenn der Fisch nicht mehr zieht.

Das Ergebnis ist meistens eine hübsche Perücke direkt über der Rolle.
Der Drill wird dann eher eine Qual für den Fisch und mich.

Ich nutze den Freilauf also kaum nicht mehr und stelle lieber die Bremse extrem leicht ein.

Mache ich etwas falsch? Das kann doch so nicht richtig sein.


----------



## mlkzander (27. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*

dein freilauf ist zu leicht eingestellt..........


----------



## SnakeEater (27. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*

Der Ruck kommt von der Rolle selber?
Ansonsten mal Freilauf fester stellen.
Vll. stimmt was mit den Bremsscheiben nicht, überfettet oder so.
Mal reinigen und nicht fetten...


----------



## maflomi01 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*

Um welche Rolle handelt es sich?
 hat sie evtl. zwei Bremssysteme?
 meisstens kann man den Freilauf Regulieren das zwar Schnur freigegeben wird aber eben nicht Endlos


----------



## jkc (27. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*

Hi, wenn die Spule nachläuft, wenn der Fisch bereits aufgehört hat Schnur zu nehmen, dann ist der Freilauf definitv zu leicht eingestellt.

Der Freilauf verhindert auch nicht, dass der Fisch merkt, dass er gehakt ist. Ist der Fisch gehakt, merkt er das ganz sicher.

Beim Karpfenangeln verhindert der Freilauf, dass einem die Rute aus dem Halter gerissen wird, nachdem ein Karpfen mit der Selbsthakmontage gehakt wurde. 
Allerdings bin ich bemüht, den Freilauf immer so fest wie möglich zu stellen, denn jeder Meter Schnur, den der Fisch von der Rolle zieht, bringt ihn näher an potentielle Hindernisse unter Wasser. Eine möglichst sichere Rutenablage ist bei mir also Pflicht. In der Regel unterscheidet sich meine Freilaufeinstellung nur noch geringfügig von der meiner Drillbremse.

Fischen auf andere Arten lasse ich mal außen vor, da meiner Meinung nach ein Freilauf ohnehin nur seltenst optimal ist.



Grüße JK


----------



## ewigerSchneider (27. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*

Danke für die schnellen, zahlreichen Antworten.

Ich werde gleich mal mein Angelzeug fertigmachen, dann schau ich mir das mit dem Freilauf noch mal genauer an.


----------



## Rudelgurke (28. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*

Ich vermute mal, dass du mit Freilauf nicht die klassische Freilaufbremse meinst, sondern hinten den kleinen Hebel, wodurch die Rolle in beiden Richtungen Drehbar wird?!
Das ist eig. die einzige Möglichkeit, in der die Rolle weiterdreht. Ansonsten ist die Freilaufbremse doof oder kaputt.
So oder so, dieser Hebel ist zwar nett, aber nicht unbedingt also Freilauf zu brauchen. Wie du sagst, das führt zu Chaos.


----------



## Fr33 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*

Moin,


da muss unterscheiden. Reden wir vom Freilauf - oder von der Rücklaufsperre?!


----------



## Franky (28. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> da muss unterscheiden. Reden wir vom Freilauf - oder von der Rücklaufsperre?!



Genau dieser Gedanke kam mir beim Lesen auch.... Egal wie "leicht" der Freilauf eingestellt ist - so stark ruppen kann das ja kaum, dass die Spule nachdreht. Der Rotor kann sowas schon bewirken.


----------



## Fr33 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*

Naja... gerade bei den Baitrunnern der Aero Klasse usw. kannste den Freilauf sehr fein einstellen... zieht ein Karpfen ab, dann überdreht die Spule ein bisi..... hatte ich mal getestet.


Beim Rücklauf verdreht sich meist sofort alles! Möglich ist beides


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*



Rudelgurke schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass du mit Freilauf nicht die klassische Freilaufbremse meinst, sondern hinten den kleinen Hebel, wodurch die Rolle in beiden Richtungen Drehbar wird?!
> Das ist eig. die einzige Möglichkeit, in der die Rolle weiterdreht. Ansonsten ist die Freilaufbremse doof oder kaputt.
> So oder so, dieser Hebel ist zwar nett, aber nicht unbedingt also Freilauf zu brauchen. Wie du sagst, das führt zu Chaos.



Genau das dürfte der Fall sein.


----------



## Rudelgurke (28. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*

Bzw. ums mit vereinfachten Worten zu sagen:
- Dreht sich der Bügel, nur eben rückwärts = Kein Freilauf (Ungeeignet; hat fast jede Rolle)
- Dreht sich nur die Spule rückwärts; evtl. mit Knatter/Bremsgeräusch? Dann ist es eine Freilaufbremse. (Haben nur bestimmte Rollen!!)


----------



## sonstwer (29. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*

Hi!

Für mich hat sich das beim ersten Lesen angehört, als hätter der TE ne Baitcasterrolle.
Ich habe nämlich auch noch nie erlebt, daß eine Freilaufeinrichtung die Spule überdrehen lässt.
Da er von einem kurzen Ruck spricht, wird er, denke ich, nicht die Rücklaufsperre meinen, denn da braucht es schon mehr als einen kurzen Ruck, um die Mechanik weiter laufen zu lassen. Mal davon abgesehen, daß die Rücklaufsperre nicht die Spule löst, sondern nur den Rotor.
Ein überdrehen der Spule ist da also eigentlich nicht möglich.

Um einen angemessenen Rat geben zu können, wäre es also wirklich wichtig, zu wissen, um was für eine Rolle und welche es sich handelt.

LG,
frank


----------



## ewigerSchneider (29. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*

Hey zusammen,

ja ihr hattet recht mit der Einstellung des Freilaufs
Bei mir gab es auch ein kleines Verständnisproblem, daher hatte ich sie zu leicht eingestellt.

Dazu kam noch, dass ich einmal ohne es zu merken die Rücklaufsperre offen hatte, da war es also bloß Massenträgheit, dass das System weitergelaufen ist.

Nu hab ich geschnallt, dass es einmal schief ging wegen Rücklauf und einmal wegen falscher Einstellung. Bis gestern war daher die Meinung, wie mans macht ist es verkehrt.

Wieder einmal klüger.

Danke euch


----------



## Fr33 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*

@ sonstwer


Denke schon der TE redet von ner Freilaufrolle... ne Baitcaster wird er sicherlich nicht zum Grundangeln nehmen....


Und wie bereits geschrieben - bei einem Fullrun und einer auf max sensibel eingestellten Freilaufrolle kann sich die Spule weiter drehen. Das passiert vorallem wenn der Fisch gas gibt und schlagartig den Druck weg nimmt... meist fischt man ja auch auf Karpfen mit sowas und hat dann gerne 0,30mm und dickere Mono drauf. Die Hüpft dann gerne ab.....


Den Fullrun gibts eigentlich nur bei der Selbsthakmontage und da stellt man den Freilauf so ein, dass die Rute noch stehen bleibt und nicht auf max. Empfindlichkeit.


----------



## ewigerSchneider (29. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*

Ich hatte beim letzten mal einfach den Freilauf extrem leicht eingestellt.
Ich hatte dann 2 m über Grund eine echt schöne 44 cm Forelle, die mit dem Köder und jede Menge Anlauf steil durch die Wasseroberfläche ist, bestimmt 70 cm.

Und während ich noch zu dem Schauspiel rüberschaue höre ich neben mir noch meine Spule, obwohl die Forelle ja eigentlich im Fallen keine Schnur mehr ziehen konnte.

Hab das dann gestern mal unter den kopfschüttelnden Blicken meiner Admiralität im Wohnzimmer nachgestellt, Rute aufgebaut, Freilauf sehr leicht eingestellt, dann ich, in einer Paradevorstellung einer flüchtenden Forelle, Schnur abgezogen, die Katze zu Tode erschreckt und gemerkt, dass noch Schnur nachläuft obwohl ich nicht ziehe. 

Freilauf etwas härter eingestellt, wieder die Forelle gemacht, Katze saß nun sicher unterm Tisch und diesmal alles super.


----------



## SnakeEater (29. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*

xD

tolles Bild


----------



## kati48268 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Hab das dann gestern mal unter den kopfschüttelnden Blicken meiner Admiralität im Wohnzimmer nachgestellt, Rute aufgebaut, Freilauf sehr leicht eingestellt, dann ich, in einer Paradevorstellung einer flüchtenden Forelle, Schnur abgezogen, die Katze zu Tode erschreckt und gemerkt, dass noch Schnur nachläuft obwohl ich nicht ziehe.
> 
> Freilauf etwas härter eingestellt, wieder die Forelle gemacht, Katze saß nun sicher unterm Tisch und diesmal alles super.


_*pruuust*_




Sehr schön!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Ich hatte beim letzten mal einfach den Freilauf extrem leicht eingestellt.
> Ich hatte dann 2 m über Grund eine echt schöne 44 cm Forelle, die mit dem Köder und jede Menge Anlauf steil durch die Wasseroberfläche ist, bestimmt 70 cm.
> 
> Und während ich noch zu dem Schauspiel rüberschaue höre ich neben mir noch meine Spule, obwohl die Forelle ja eigentlich im Fallen keine Schnur mehr ziehen konnte.
> ...



Was für ein Modell ist das denn? 

 Ich stelle meine Freilaufrollen (Okuma Carp Distance Pro, Okuma Power-Liner, Cormoran Sinus) meist sehr weich ein, aber selbst da läuft überhaupt nix nach. Würde ich, selbst wenn ich es wollte, nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## mig23 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*

Bei meiner Freilaufrolle, die ich zum Ansitzen auf Zander nehme, ist bei voll aufgedrehtem Freilauf auch keinerlei Wiederstand da ! 
Ist mir auch schon passiert, dass ein Fisch nur kurz und heftig gezogen hat und die Schnur lief von der Rolle 
> Megaschnursalat > Fisch weg > #q !!!

Das Spektakel in deinem Wohnzimmer mit der Katze hätte ich gerne live gesehen ! :q 
Beim nächsten Mal bitte Cam aufstellen !


----------



## ewigerSchneider (29. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*

Hey zusammen, 

auf Grund der vielen Nachfragen, es ist eine:

CORMORAN CORMAXX-BR 2S 4000


----------



## roki (30. April 2014)

*AW: Freilauf - kapier ich nicht*

Ich habe meinen Freilauf immer auf ganz leicht eingestellt, die Schnur ist in den 15 oder 20 Jahren noch nie nachgelaufen.
Habe schon verschiedene Modelle und Marken durch.


----------

